# Motorcycles- Who's got them? Pictures?



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Besides many, many interests and loves, Motorcycles have been a huge part in my life....Tractors are a close second but its close...
Its spring time and I'm on the road again....Vmax here , 996 second picture

Duc


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Ducati 996*

Second picture with Ducati 996....:spinsmile


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

That 996 is my kinda bike 
Ryan


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Vmax another angle*

just another angle for the Vmax...my favorite two up rider
The exhuast makes the sound like a big block Chevy...Never have a car near me, crack the throttle and they are paying attention after that ! 

Duc


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Nice bike. I hear they are freaky fast. Real high tech. here is a picture of one of my low tech bikes.
Rodster


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

rod thats my kind of bike.. actually ducs are pretty nice also for raw speed..  but i lovre the looks of the old style HD...


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

I will forgive you for calling it a HD. But I like them also.
Rodster


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

sorry the pic is a bit blurry is it real oldie?? like an indian?


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Yup
Its a 46 Chief or better known as THE MONEY PIT.
Rodster


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rodster _
> *Yup
> Its a 46 Chief or better known as THE MONEY PIT.
> Rodster *


Its nice thats for sure..I almost called it incorrectly myself mg:


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

HA HA
I like all brands except the Gilroy UNINDIAN that just went out of business. 
Rodster


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I dont have one now but I hope too soon! My dad is getting one again. He had one bout 20 years ago lol, so he needs a ridin bud! 
Ryan


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

heres one of mine after changing base gaskets this winter


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i'll try that again


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Damn it, I should not have even looked. Those are all nice looking bikes- big time. I could fall in love with the 996 very easily. 

There were bikes everywhere over the weekend, surprisingly more than a couple weekends ago when it was near 80 degrees. The fastest legal speed limit within several miles is 50 MPH. After cutting the grass Saturday, I sat on the patio while enjoying a cold liquid libation, and listened to the countless bikes taching it out 1st through 4th or so. No 50 MPH there! 

I love bikes, and I have always said it's the rider thats dangerous- not the bike. Thats why I try to stay off of them; it's me i'm worried about. LOL

Nice lookin' bikes!
Greg


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*996*

I got to say that 996 is SWEEEEETTT!!!

There is a real beuty in fuction that Ducati puts into there design. 

One thing that that picture does not show, and a lot of people are missing out on, is the sound. In my book nothing like the sound of a Ducati twin. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

*My Ride...*

since my motorcycle accident 21 years ago.. this is the only 2 wheeler i get on..


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=33558>



its not quite as fast as ducs or cool as Rods.. but it uses less gas...

:furious:


----------



## FLH69 (Apr 29, 2004)

My 1969 Harley on the Skyline Drive


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome aboard FLH69!!! I see your name is probably from your HD bike, the 1969 Harley Davidson FLH Electro-Glide right?
How long have you owned it and how often do you get to ride it?

Can you post a pic of your bike? It is easy here if you have a digital camera. Just click on attach photo. 

Here is one I just found. Nice classic.
<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/flh.jpg></center>


----------



## FLH69 (Apr 29, 2004)

I tried to post a picture from my hardrive but it would not attach??????Yea, I have a 69 Dresser.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

sweet bike FLH.. 
welcome 

im going to post a thread with a document on how to post a picture...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome FLH69:friends: Nice bike. If you are trying to attach a picture DONOT click on preview reply, click submit reply. If you click preview it wont attach.
Jody


----------



## FLH69 (Apr 29, 2004)

See if this works


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Sweet where was that taken looks like the Smokey Mountains.
Jody


----------



## FLH69 (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks Jody, it worked. I vacationed in Louisianna this past Oct.
We stayed in Breaux Bridge. Went up to Fred's in Mamou on a Saturday morning. What a fantastic time we had. Really nice people down there.


----------



## FLH69 (Apr 29, 2004)

Actually the Skyline Drive in Va.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

So tell us what do you do there over in Maryland, FLH?

Andy


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hey FLH
What year is your bike ?
Rodster


----------



## FLH69 (Apr 29, 2004)

QA Manager for a company that makes pistons, rods, liners and heads for locomotive diesel engines.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi
Here is my 1950 Harley Chopper that I built in the mid 60's. It met its end in 1972 when a Dodge crossed center line and I did not have anywhere to go but between the headlights. I lived but the Harley did not. 
Rodster
PS.. For what its worth the Dodge had to be towed also.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Sorry guys with dial up. I made the file waaaaaaaaaaaay to big.
Rodster


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice Rod haven't seen one of those in awhile. What is the other bike on the side of that one.
Jody


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Sorry FLH I did not see that you had the year. Nice bike. I helped my friend restore a 67 FLH that he still has. I may have a picture somewhere.

Jody I will try and find a picture of that one. It was featured in a bike magazine in the 60s. It is an old BMW with a volkswagon engine. When we rode somewhere all the crowd first looked at my Harley. Then they noticed the BMW and they would leave the Harley and look at the BMW. 
Rodster


----------



## FLH69 (Apr 29, 2004)

Rodster,
Mine is a 1969. (FLH69)


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

FLH, sweet --- So what sized locomotives are we talking about here? As some people like Jody who still has my RR rail at his house (grin), I am a RR nut. Can you share some insight and pics on some of this. My grandfather was an engineer on the design of some of the early locomotives including this IC 2542 which rests over in Mccomb, MS (only 1 of 2 surviving Mountain IC locomotives in the world) These large eight-coupled locomotives with driving wheels of 69-73 inches were ideal for fast freight service in difficult steep terrain. They had 70-inch disc drivers and 30x30-inch cylinders, with a boiler pressure of 240 pounds per square inch. It is estimated that they produced 83,314 pounds of tractive effort.

Do you ever have any spare/used old parts lying around that you would like to depart with?    

<center><img height=480 width=640 src=http://www.tractorforum.com/2542.jpg></center>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Rod Nice bike.. man...


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=34004>


it looks like you should have been riding with the born to be wild guys in the movie...


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi Jody
I left this file big so you can see the detail. it is a ( I think) late
50s BMW that was modified in the earley 60s. It is a real clean job
and looks like it came this way from the factory. it was a real smooth running bike with the 4 cylinder and shaft drive.
Rodster


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

SWEET!


----------



## FLH69 (Apr 29, 2004)

Andy,
Each engine has 8, 12, 16, or 20 cylinders. Each cylinder is 567,
645, or 710 cubic inch. Pretty big stuff.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats COOL Rod how did it handle was it balance OK.
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *FLH, sweet --- So what sized locomotives are we talking about here? As some people like Jody who still has my RR rail at his house (grin), I am a RR nut. Can you share some insight and pics on some of this. My grandfather was an engineer on the design of some of the early locomotives including this IC 2542 which rests over in Mccomb, MS (only 1 of 2 surviving Mountain IC locomotives in the world) These large eight-coupled locomotives with driving wheels of 69-73 inches were ideal for fast freight service in difficult steep terrain. They had 70-inch disc drivers and 30x30-inch cylinders, with a boiler pressure of 240 pounds per square inch. It is estimated that they produced 83,314 pounds of tractive effort.
> 
> Do you ever have any spare/used old parts lying around that you would like to depart with?
> ...


not wanting to hijack the thred but this has GOT to be the best look locomotive out there.............

<img height=480 width=640 src=http://www.concentric.net/~Ctjacks/4449.jpg>


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Let me resize it for you, Paul.... Even on my 21" --- it is HUGE.

HAHA

Andy


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLH69 _
> *Andy,
> Each engine has 8, 12, 16, or 20 cylinders. Each cylinder is 567,
> 645, or 710 cubic inch. Pretty big stuff. *


Wow, nice. Looks like you work on the GM EMD line with those numbers: 567, 645, & 710. Must be pushing somewhere in the neighborhood of 4000-5000HP with those 710 engines? Do you work on the standard and turbo 645s? 

That is amazing. Thanks for sharing your insight and experience here. Any interesting stories to tell in your experience there?

thx,
Andy


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

opps sorry guys


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

no problem paul

I could see it fine.. i had to hook a pojector up to my monitor and show it on the wall.. 

but i could see the whole picture just fine...
:furious:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHA :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *no problem paul
> 
> I could see it fine.. i had to hook a pojector up to my monitor and show it on the wall..
> ...


:ditto: Me too:lmao: Chief did that once with that old JD tractor i resize it for him.
Jody


----------



## FLH69 (Apr 29, 2004)

Andy,
EMD line is correct. 645 blowers and turbos. These engines are also used in tugboats and generators. We actually machine the heads, rods, pistons, and liners from rough castings and forgings. We also build power packs which consist of a piston with a rod installed into the liner, with a head installed onto the liner. The customers can just swap them out. Saves them a lot of down time.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

He let me borrow it one night when I was having trouble with my Harley. It handled great. It was different though. With that type front end when you hit the front brake it went up. Also at a light when I reved it the bike would rock to one side because of the
torque like a car. The only thing that was kind of uncomfortable was that your feet were too far back because of the cylinders in the way. but that was the most vibration free bike I ever rode. 
I imagine the new Honda touring bikes of today are just as smooth or smoother though. The only new bikes I have rode in the last few years have been Harleys. 
Rodster


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

My last post was an answer to Jody. I think the posts are getting out of sequence HA HA. 
Rodster


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *no problem paul
> 
> I could see it fine.. i had to hook a pojector up to my monitor and show it on the wall..
> ...



lol lol  

You know I opened it up with AOL the first time and it was HUGE, but then opened it with exployer, and it was fine.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well im going to post my favorite train the Union Pacific Big Boy
Jody

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=34086>


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Oh ya the Big boy. Built right down the street from where I used to live. Alco in Schenectady,NY. My wife works in one of the old locomotive plant buildings.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

nice bikes everyone. i finally got mine out yesterday for the first time this spring. went to the city for parts it started to rain then turned to snow. should know better than to go for a long ride in april in saskatchewan


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi Bear
What kind of bike do you have ?
Rodster


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

How did the RR thing get twisted up with the bike thread?

:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## FLH69 (Apr 29, 2004)

Someone asked what I did here in Maryland.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

94 dyna glide there is a pic of it on the first page of this thread rodster


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

FLH, Oh yeah that was me.... 

:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, to get this back on track[he he he  ] I do have two motorcycles. The first on is a 77 RD400. I also have an 82 suzuki GS650. Nice bikes bolth of them, but may be getting rid of them. I just don;t ride much anymore, and with the baby, new house etc, I don;t see much bike time in the next few years. Heres the RD, don;t have a shot of the Suzuki right now, maybe later today.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=5402>


----------



## hlpack (Dec 21, 2003)

Well guys I really don't have a bike any more but I babysit a 94 Sportster and that works for me. [grin] Harry


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

The closest I came to owning a motorcycle was a 49cc moped I rode prior to getting my drivers license and a mini bike with a 3hp Tecumseh engine before that. I did manage a few rides on a friends dirt bike. All these great photos are stirring up some old feelings to get one.:truth: 

Mark


----------



## Hutch001b (Sep 16, 2003)

Buried out in the shed is a '79 Kawasaki 650. Really ought to get it out, get it running and sell it. I bought it from a guy who had transferred out of state and he had to get rid of some rolling stock. He had just completely rebuilt the engine and ridden it once. Oh yeah, there's an '82(?) Yamaha QT 50 out there too.
Hutch


----------

